# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key New Alcatel added, zzStuffCalc v0.06b

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key New Alcatel added, zzStuff&Calc v0.06b*   *What's New:* *Alcatel & TCL New Models Supported,  No Cable , No Patch, IMEI CALCULATOR.*
---------------------------------------------------------------- *New Alcatel Models added: OT268
OT317D
OT595
OT595D*  *New TCL Model Added:* *TCL-8107*
--------------------------------------------------------------  *zZ Alcatel Heuristic Updated, 
Now our Heuristic method support all exsting and future pids for:*  *OT268
OT317D
OT595
OT595D* 
-------------------------------------------------------------- *Convencional PID , Provider/Country Updated
More Provider Id/More Countrys Supported for:*  *OT585
OT819*  Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team* *MichaGSM*

----------


## TELEFONO

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

